# bare-shafting



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm in the process of getting some new arrows but I can't remember ......
Should the bare shafts hit above or below the fletched arrows?

thanks.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Neither. In a perfect world they should hit the same as fletched arrows...If anything slightly below (indicating nock high) rather than slightly above...


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Easton's "Arrow Maintenance and Tuning Guide" is a good reference.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

This thread is not what I was expecting.......

The bare shafts should hit close to your fletched arrows. With bare shafts you will get a finer tune as there will be no contact issues or steering correction as with fletched arrows. With all things being consistent and If done correctly it should/can give you better tollerances from spot to spot. AKRuss is right on....The Easton guide has a very good run down of bare shaft tuning. :wink:


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, I just downloaded the easton tuning guide. A long time ago when I was starting out I thought I remember an old time shop shooter tell me that fletched and bare shafts will not hit in the same place because of weight, drag, speed, etc. I didn't know about the easton tuning guide so I took it as the truth because this old guy could out shoot everybody.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Isn't bare-shafting something you do in the privacy of your own home? :noidea:


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

Moparmatty said:


> Isn't bare-shafting something you do in the privacy of your own home? :noidea:


Wish I could. I don't have the space and the home owners association would probably kick me out. I have to do my bare shafting at the local range during public use hours. Wish I had another million dollars so I could afford a bigger yard.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*how far back from target*

How far back should you be when Bare shafting??????????????


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

Tmaziarz said:


> How far back should you be when Bare shafting??????????????


According to the easton tuning guide pp 4-5 do initial bare shafting at 15-20 yards then fine tune at 25-30 yards.

Good luck with your tuning.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

feildfool said:


> Wish I could. I don't have the space and the home owners association would probably kick me out. I have to do my bare shafting at the local range during public use hours. Wish I had another million dollars so I could afford a bigger yard.


:doh:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by feildfool 
Wish I could. I don't have the space and the home owners association would probably kick me out. I have to do my bare shafting at the local range during public use hours. Wish I had another million dollars so I could afford a bigger yard. 





Moparmatty said:


> :doh:




```

```


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> :doh:


That went by him like an arrow on the 45 shot for 65....


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> That went by him like an arrow on the 45 shot for 65....


Hey watch it. Some of us resemble that remark.....and I have the scorecards to prove it!
:darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> That went by him like an arrow on the 45 shot for 65....


More like the 20 shot for 80. :doh:


----------

